# Another WB wood pot call.



## James (Mar 16, 2014)

A piece of wood from Chuck. This turned out very nice. Copper over glass.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 16, 2014)

Very nice array colors in that one !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow - I like the copper with that wood. Nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 16, 2014)

very purrrty james awesome finnish

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice James. Is that beech or maple?

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Mar 17, 2014)

Beech, and well done James! It does go well with the copper.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

